# Starting Cupcake Business



## jojogirl77 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am starting my own cupcake business and originally wanted to do this out of my home. I want to sell mostly on the internet and via hand delivery. I live in Washington and the rules won't allow me to work out of my home and I have to have a commercialized kitchen. 
Do you think it best to rent a location to bake out of then transfer my baked goods to my home? And is that legal? 
Or rent a commercialized location where I can bake and sell my goods?

Ugh, I hate that the rules and laws are so hard to understand sometimes and most people (state agency employees) won't listen to your specific questions. 

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

:crazy:


----------



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

Alot of Churches have commercial kitchens and will rent for very little compared to others ....you may want to check that out....just an idea

fryguy


----------



## jojogirl77 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you very much for the great idea! I am going to check that out. I've also found a couple homes that have been turned commercial but not sure. 

Do you think that I could use a commercial kitchen and then store my product at home? 

So many questions!!


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't think it would be legal for you to make your product at one location and then store it at another--particularly a private home. Unless of course both have been inspected and approved for commercial use. 

You'd have to call your local health department to find out the specifics on that one. Each state, province, country, etc is different.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Great! I can suggest that to do post or do a site for your business. In order for them to explore and to see the product and to put some contacts there. Then via net you can market your business stuff.


----------

